

StartupBus: Is your application applicable? - shiftb
http://blog.startupbus.com/is-your-application-applicable

======
lukifer
This looks cool as hell, and if my life circumstances were different, I'd be
onboard (so to speak).

At the same time, I think that the focus on "48-hour startups" for these kinds
of projects selects against a lot of potentially profitable ventures which
would require some complexity, and which simply can't be designed and
prototyped without at a couple months of work at minimum. Unless you have a
compelling innovation already well-fleshed-out in mind, there is a tendency to
ape what's already out there, which makes for fun technical exercises, but not
always compelling startups.

I hope I'm wrong, though. I wish the participants a safe journey and happy
hacking. :)

~~~
liako
I agree. But these forced constraints are for a reason: getting you to think a
certain way.

So yes, you can pull something complex off...but the trick understanding that
seeing is believing :) A good design with grease monkey scripts to give
perceived functionality that gets validation from investors is smarter than
putting your head down for two years and then reaching out to the market.

------
ahemphill
I was initially psyched on this (and I still like the idea) but it's not
viable for me simply because of the very late timing. (The fact that you can't
apply without a Facebook account is a little annoying, too.)

------
nhangen
Strange concept, and not a lot of detail.

I can't tell if $200 is a great deal, or horrible deal.

That being said, looks like an interesting story.

~~~
liako
Here's an overview from someone who did it last year:
[http://creating.concepts.com.au/2011/02/the_startup_bus_and_...](http://creating.concepts.com.au/2011/02/the_startup_bus_and_sxsw/)

It costs nearly $1000 a participant, so I think $200 is actually a good
deal...especially when other hackathons charge $100 but are no where near the
same experience.

------
fictorial
Odd but this made me think of _The Long Walk_. First one to stop coding gets
it!

------
jessedhillon
How are you supposed to launch a startup when you're in a bus? I'd consider a
major step of launching a startup to be _verifying the problem you're solving
actually exists and people will pay for your solution_.

Without that step, isn't it a mobile hackathon?

